# Pronoms febles: Dona'ls-hi



## Adsfawer

Com s'escriuria correctament la següent frase? La he escrit tal com la diria: 
_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de *dona'ls-hi* resposta..

_Gràcies


----------



## avellanainphilly

"donar resposta a les peticions" --> "donar-hi resposta"  

Em sembla que "a les peticions" és un complement predicatiu i per això es substitueix per "hi".


----------



## Namarne

avellanainphilly said:


> "donar resposta a les peticions" --> "donar-hi resposta"


Hola, crec que és així. 
De tota manera, seria possible també de dir: _donar-les resposta_?  (I si en lloc de "a les peticions" fos "a les sol·licitants"?)


----------



## dgimeno

Jo crec més correcte "donar-les-hi resposta (a les peticions)". Bé és cert que en expressió oral és molt habitual la forma que tu dius "dona'ls-hi" però és gramaticalment incorrecta. Sí que diria "donar-hi resposta" si la frase fos "És l'encarregat de processar *peticions* enviades pel client i de *donar-hi* resposta".


----------



## Adsfawer

Mmmm, no sé, si fos _donar-les-hi_, a part de que no em sona gens bé per a aquest cas (la qual cosa tampoc vol dir gaire), a que estaria substituint el pronom -_hi_? Per altra banda, encara que _donar-hi_ queda molt millor, no hi hauria una falta de coherència entre _*les* peticions_ (determinades) i _donar-hi_ (indeterminat)?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Hola, crec que és així.
> De tota manera, seria possible també de dir: _donar-les resposta_?  (I si en lloc de "a les peticions" fos "a les sol·licitants"?)



Llavors 'a les sol·licitants' seria complement indirecte i, per tant, la forma normativa seria 'donar-los resposta' (el pronom feble pels indirectes no canvia depenent del gènere)



dgimeno said:


> Jo crec més correcte "donar-les-hi resposta (a les peticions)". Bé és cert que en expressió oral és molt habitual la forma que tu dius "dona'ls-hi" però és gramaticalment incorrecta. Sí que diria "donar-hi resposta" si la frase fos "És l'encarregat de processar *peticions* enviades pel client i de *donar-hi* resposta".



Estic força segura que això seria incorrecte. Com diu el/la Adsfawer, estàs posant dos pronoms 'les' i 'hi', però en canvi només substitueixes un complement. 



Adsfawer said:


> Mmmm, no sé, si fos _donar-les-hi_, a part de que no em sona gens bé per a aquest cas (la qual cosa tampoc vol dir gaire), a que estaria substituint el pronom -_hi_? Per altra banda, encara que _donar-hi_ queda molt millor, no hi hauria una falta de coherència entre _*les* peticions_ (determinades) i _donar-hi_ (indeterminat)?



Crec que la dificultat de la frase ve del fet que  no és fàcil determinar la funció sintàctica de *les peticions*  en el sintagma a *donar resposta a les peticions*.  No és un complement directe, tampoc no és un complement indirecte. Em sembal que és un complement predicatiu i els complements predicatius es substitueixen per 'hi'.


----------



## Namarne

avellanainphilly said:


> Llavors 'a les sol·licitants' seria complement indirecte i, per tant, la forma normativa seria 'donar-los resposta' (el pronom feble pels indirectes no canvia depenent del gènere)


Moltes gràcies, tenia un dubte amb això.  
(Quant a la frase original, jo també penso que ha de ser _donar-hi_.)


----------



## dgimeno

Mira, ahir al vespre em vaig adonar de l'error. Efectivament, no és "donar-les" sinó "donar-hi", tal com deia a la primera resposta avellanainphilly.

_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de *dona'ls-hi* resposta_

_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de *donar-hi* resposta_

On "hi" correspon a "a les peticions enviades pel client", sencer.

El motiu de l'error, em fa l'efecte que és que hem intentat, jo el primer, reflectir "les peticions" i "enviades pel client" (o "del client", més clar) com a dos elements separats. Jo entenc que la segona part només és una especificitat de la primera que no condiciona el verb.


----------



## llosita

1. Tenim tres ocells i una gàbia. No sé com ho farem per "*fer-los-hi*" cabre tots. 

2. Perquè jo aquí també diria "fe'ls-hi". Però fe'ls-hi escrit no existeix en cap cas, no?


"*Güita* tu, va dir el rei de la llengua,* lo* que passa, és que no tinc ganes de *fe'ls-hi* entendre"... 

és que no té res a veure amb les normes eh!


----------



## dgimeno

Les variants orals dialectals o vulgars no tenen sempre un reflex en les normes gramaticals i no sempre les podem transcriure normativament. En l'exemple que poses, si és un escrit literari i des del moment en que ha d'expressar l'oralitat d'un personatge, jo no la veig malament.

El dialectal "fe'ls-hi" crec que presenta la vacil·lació que comentem perquè alguns dialectalismes semblen admesos (digue'm, dugue'm, estigue't) mentre que d'altres no.

Però en fi, espero que d'altres que en sàpiguen més que no jo puguin aclarí'ns-e la qüestió.


----------



## llosita

mai més ningú va aclarí'ns-e la qüestió eh : )


----------



## ryba

En canvi, seria correcte de dir:

_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i de *donar-los-hi* resposta_.

  No? A mi em sembla lògic, però no sé si es diu així.

  los = als clients
  hi = a les peticions

  Donar-los resposta a les seves peticions. (ací substituïm «als clients»)
  Donar-hi resposta als clients. (substituïm «a les peticions»)

  Què us pareix?

  Les formes reduïdes (com _'ls_) s'accepten en la normativa només pels verbs acabats en vocal i pels acabats en _–er_ àton (en aquest darrer cas, tan sols fora de registres marcadament formals):



> «[S]ón pròpies de l’àmbit general:
> (…)
> 3) Darrere verb acabat en vocal altra que _u_, les formes _’m _(_escriure’m_), _’ns _(_mira’ns_), _’t _(_renta’t_), _us/vos _(_prometre-us/prometre-vos_), _’s _(_perdre’s_), _’l _(_porta’l_), _’ls _(_acaba’ls_), _’n _(_treure’n_).
> (…)
> També és admissible en l’àmbit general l’omissió de la _-r _final en els infinitius de la segona conjugació acabats en _-er _àton seguit de forma pronominal feble: _conèixer-te _(pron. _conèixe’t_), _convèncer-vos _(pron. _convènce-us_). Tanmateix, convé articular-la en els registres formals en els parlars que l’emmudeixen.»,
> 
> _Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana, II. Morfologia_


  Així, si és que és correcte de dir _donar-los-hi resposta_, també ho és:

_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i de *respondre-los-hi *_(formal).

_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i de *respondre'ls-hi *_(més col·loquial).


----------



## avellanainphilly

ryba said:


> En canvi, seria correcte de dir:
> 
> _És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i de *donar-los-hi* resposta_.
> 
> No? A mi em sembla lògic, però no sé si es diu així.
> 
> los = als clients
> hi = a les peticions
> 
> Donar-los resposta a les seves peticions. (ací substituïm «als clients»)
> Donar-hi resposta als clients. (substituïm «a les peticions»)
> 
> Què us pareix?



Me pareix que no... 
Tu pots tenir les següents frases
_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i 
(1) de *donar *resposta_ (a les peticions).
(2) de donar resposta (als clients).

Però no pots tenir la frase següent
_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i 
(3) * de *donar *resposta_ (a les peticions) (als clients).

És a dir, no pots posar els dos sintagmes a l'hora. Si ho vols fer, els hauries de posar l'un dins l'altre, com per exemple:
_És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i 
(3) de *donar *resposta_ (a les peticions dels clients.)

Per tant, la teva frase (4) no és gramatical, perquè en aquesta frase no pots tenir dos complements:
(4) _És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pels clients i de *donar-los-hi* resposta_.

El que sí seria gramatical, seria substituir "a les peticions" a la frase (1) o "als clients" a la frase (2) i quedaria així:
(1b) donar-hi resposta 
(2b) donar-los resposta 

A (2b) trobem "los" perquè "als clients" és un complement indirecte ("donar una cosa a algú"), mentre que a (1b) és més aviat un complement predicatiu i es substitueix per "hi".

Déu n'hi do, quin embolic!


----------



## ryba

avellanainphilly said:


> Déu n'hi do, quin embolic!


Doncs sí, però ho has explicat de manera molt clara, moltes gràcies! No és la primera vegada que em falla en català la meva lògica polonesa pel que es refereix als pronoms febles («dawać_ im_ [=els] _na nie_ [='hi'] odpowiedź» / «odpowiadać im na nie»).


----------



## aclaparat

Molt aclaridor avellana i cia.! Per mi també era un tema que em matava bastant..


----------



## Esbotzegat

De totes maneres, tot i que no deixa de ser una forma col·loquial, si volguéssim escriure-la per reflectir aquesta parla, hauríem de tractar l'infinitiu com si fos una paraula nova sense la erra, i accentuar-lo segons la normativa. Així que hauríem de dir *donà'ls-hi*, perquè si no ho llegiríem amb l'accent a la o.
Aquesta forma, per exemple, es fa servir en els subtitulats de TV3 per a sords, per reflectir la parla col·loquial, i em sembla molt bé, la veritat


----------



## WillieTheSkimo

Definitivament, donar-los-hi! Molt ben explicat per avellanainphilly i cia!!


----------



## Ssola

No! Llegeix el segon comentari d'avellanainphilly.


----------



## WillieTheSkimo

hmmmm! Ostres però... que aquest " pel client" no es refereix al conjunt de clients---> Plural--->els/los ?¿?

Ai, no ho sé pas...M'he embolicat una mica jajajaja  TT


----------



## -marcvs-

Hola, em sembla que "a les peticions" actua com a complement indirecte CI:

El dubte original:_ (És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de *dona'ls-hi* (?) resposta.)
_
Esquema sintàctic: [*Donar *(v.)] [*resposta *(CD)] [*a les peticions enviades pel client* (CI)]: 

Si només vols pronominalitzar _a les peticions enviades pel client_, ho has de substituir per _els_ (forma proclítica) o _los _(forma enclítica). Com que el verb està en infinitiu només pot anar en forma enclítica: 
1. _És l'encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de donar*-los* resposta. 
_
Si ho substituïssim tot, quedaria:
2. _És l'encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de donar*-los-en*, _però quant a sentit hi faltaria el significat que _resposta _ofereix.

Sembla extrany que _-los_ pugui substituir _a les peticions enviades pel client_, però agafem un moment aquesta subordinada substantiva (_de donar resposta a les peticions env. p. cl._) i aïllem-la: _Ell/a dóna resposta a les peticions enviades pel client. _Si realment "a les peticions enviades pel client" és CI, se substituirà per _els: Ell/a *els *dóna resposta. Ell *els en* dóna. 
_
A mi em sembla correcte. Si no és així, estic bastant segur que l'error està en dir que _a les pet. env. p. client_ és CI. ARA BÉ, em sembla que *no podem referir-nos a als clients com a CI*. Una cosa és dir: _donar resposta a les peticions enviades pel client_, on es dóna resposta A LES PETICIONS, NO AL CLIENT; i una altra frase ben diferent seria _donar resposta al client (sobre les peticions (_o el que se li vulgui afegir)), ni tampoc val voler dir-ho tot: _donar resposta a les peticions (env.p.cl.) al client_. Estic segur, per tant, que només hi ha dos complements possibles: _resposta _i _a les peticions enviades pel client_.


----------



## Ssola

Crec que no hi ha cap complement predicatiu com deia *avellanainphilly*, no li veig el sentit. Tot i això, la substitució que proposa, *donar-hi resposta*,  sona bé. Crec que això és perquè en realitat hi ha un complement de  règim verbal (CRV), que és un complement que s'ha de substituir amb el  pronom feble _hi_. La idea és que si al verb _donar_ se li afegeix el complement directe _resposta_, hi ha un canvi semàntic del verb que fa que passi a requerir un CRV introduït per la proposició _a_.  Aquesta anàlisi és l'opció 2b del resum que he fet a continuació, que  recull les 3 possibilitats de resoldre el dubte que considero bones.

El dubte original:_ (És l’encarregat de processar les peticions enviades pel client i de *dona'ls-hi* (?) resposta.)
_
Possibles significats del sintagma verbal incorrectament escrit **dona'ls-hi resposta*:
1. [*Donar *(v.)] [*resposta *(CD)] [*als clients* (CI)]. Substituint el CI queda: *donar-los resposta*.
2a. [*Donar *(v.)] [*resposta *(CD)] [*a les peticions enviades pel client* (CI)]. Substituint el CI queda: *donar-los resposta*.
2b. [*Donar *(v.)] [*resposta *(CD)] [*a les peticions enviades pel client* (CRV)]. Substituint el CRV queda: *donar-hi resposta*.

Nota: (pels casos 1 i 2a) *donar-los* dialectalment es diu *donà'ls*, i també és freqüent afegir-hi incorrectament el pronom hi: *donà'ls-hi*.  Es pot usar una forma o una altra en funció del registre lingüístic i  dels criteris d'estil personals o editorials que segueixi cadascú. La  forma adequada en un diari de tirada nacional seria *donar-los*, en un pregó de festa major podria ser *donà'ls* i en boca d'un personatge de carrer en una obra de teatre podria ser *donà'ls-hi*.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Nno volia intervenir perquè semblava un era un tema del "orientals", però ja amb la darrera intervenció de Ssola... *Dóna'ls-hi* no correspondria a allò que fem els occidentals: _dona-li-los_, amb l'inversió, respecte al ordre dels clàssics? De veritat dieu: _dona-los-hi_?  No apostrofeu el primer pronom següent al verb? Estic confús.

Salutacions

Edite:

La forma que esteu tractant és amb l'infinitiu: _donar-lo_s. Perdoneu no sé com eliminar el missatge


----------

